# <Salute>



## Rich46yo (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello. I stumbled onto the sight and it looked like a great group, God knows I love the subject at hand, so I thought I'd sign up.

I anticipate many a fine conversation and its good meeting everyone.............Rich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome mate....


----------



## mkloby (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello, welcome to the site from down under!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Do I take your sign-in to mean you're a rich 46
year old ? Or just a 46 year old named Rich ? 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Rich46yo, welcome to our little escape from the present.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome!!!8)


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 1, 2007)

AhAh...
Salute a te brother!

welcome!


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

G'day Rich and welcome from an other Aussie.


----------



## trecker (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome from Germany from the Harzmountains!

Horrido
Trecker


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome from the low countries


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Another 2 post wonder....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2007)

Dunno Les, took me a while to start posting when I first started here. If he likes it he'll join in eventually


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

And someone here has said that for every one post wonder thats showed his ugly mug here.... Why do u think Im always giving the noobs sh!t when they post in this section???


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah, that's it then, you didn't do that when I started and I'm still here


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

I usually avoid these threads....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 16, 2007)

Understandable....
Anyway if you visit us again welcome from yet another Aussie....


----------

